# Bộ lưu điện(UPS) máy tính, máy in, máy chủ, cửa cuốn, thang máy, y tế phải là Ares!



## giaoducso (24/9/20)

*UPS Ares* (Bộ lưu điện) Thương hiệu Đài Loan Thành lập từ năm 1988 và được đưa vào thị trường Việt nam năm 1995, với đội ngũ kỹ thuật chuyên ngành, tận tâm và có tâm. Tất cả các thông số kỹ thuật được công bố trên từng sản phẩm đều là THẬT 100% . Đặc biệt UPS Ares có chức năng Ổn áp và Ổn tần tự động mà một số hãng khác không có. Tính đến thời điểm này UPS Ares là sản phẩm có chất lượng tốt nhất, thời gian sử dụng lâu nhất so với các dòng sản phẩm tương đương của một số hãng khác trên thị tường VN.

Sản phẩm thông minh: Tất các các Model của Ares đều có cổng USB kết nói với PC (kể cả dòng Offline) nhằm quản lý nguồn điện các thông tin cần thiết như: đang sử dụng điện lưới hay điện của UPS và thời gian sử dụng còn lại … UPS Ares tất cả các dòng đều tương thích Máy phát điện. Khi bắt đầu sử dụng chỉ cần bấm một lần duy nhất sau đó UPS sẽ tự động làm tất cả mọi việc

UPS Ares đang có 4 dòng sản phẩm chính:

*1 - UPS Offline loại công suất nhỏ, lớn nhất chỉ đến 2KVA, UPS được sử dụng sóng Sine mô phỏng nên ít bị nóng, và không gây hư hao thiết bị so với một số thiết bị khác sử dụng sóng vuông. Dòng Offline được sử dụng chủ yếu cho các PC, Modem Wifi, Camera online…*





*2 - Các sản phẩm UPS Line Interactive sử dụng nguồn điện đầu ra là sóng Sin chuẩn nên rất đảm bảo các thiết bị có động cơ như Máy in, Cửa cuốn, Thang máy…Và các loại thiết bị có động cơ. Dạng sóng Sine chuẩn tăng tuổi thọ cho động cơ và vận hành em ái*









*3 - Dòng sản phẩm UPS Online: Không có thời gian chuyển mạch mà tự trong UPS luôn tạo ra một dòng điện sạch có sẵn, dòng Online được dùng cho các thiệt bị cao cấp như Server, Thiết bị Y tế, Máy phân tích nghiên cứu khoa học công nghệ cao. Khi sử dụng dòng Online của Ares chấm dứt nỗi lo mất điện lưới*















*4 – Dòng UPS Inverter: Dòng UPS dùng ắc quy ngoài, Inverter được hiểu như bộ xạc công suất lớn, sử dụng sóng Sine chuẩn, dùng tốt cho các thiết bị sử dụng Motor, Các thiết bị ghi hình, hoặc các thiết bị cần thời gian sử dụng dài ngày khi không có điện lưới.
*








*
Quý khách hàng quan tâm hoặc cần tư vấn cụ thể cho từng dòng máy, hoặc cần dùng UPS nào cho dòng sản phẩm gì, thời gian cần lưu bao lâu hoặc với thiết bị đó nên dùng UPS nào thì chạy được. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi tư vấn chuẩn và chính xác nhất*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NGUYỄN NGỌC DƯ
*P. Kinh doanh- Công ty Hải Anh Ltd,.*
Add : 103 - 105 Lê Thanh Nghị - HBT - Hà nội
Chi nhánh: 176 Dương Tử Giang - P4 - Q11 - TP HCM
Email : dunn@haianh.com.vn
Mobile : 0909.314.865 – 093.545.1319 (imessage, Viber, Zalo)
http://haianh.vn


----------



## giaoducso (28/9/20)

Dòng sản phẩm UPS Online: Không có thời gian chuyển mạch mà tự trong UPS luôn tạo ra một dòng điện sạch có sẵn, dòng Online được dùng cho các thiệt bị cao cấp như Server, Thiết bị Y tế, Máy phân tích nghiên cứu khoa học công nghệ cao. Khi sử dụng dòng Online của Ares chấm dứt nỗi lo mất điện lưới


----------



## giaoducso (7/10/20)

UPS Offline loại công suất nhỏ, lớn nhất chỉ đến 2KVA, UPS được sử dụng sóng Sine mô phỏng nên ít bị nóng, và không gây hư hao thiết bị so với một số thiết bị khác sử dụng sóng vuông. Dòng Offline được sử dụng chủ yếu cho các PC, Modem Wifi, Camera online…


----------



## giaoducso (9/10/20)

Sản phẩm thông minh: Tất các các Model của Ares đều có cổng USB kết nói với PC (kể cả dòng Offline) nhằm quản lý nguồn điện các thông tin cần thiết như: đang sử dụng điện lưới hay điện của UPS và thời gian sử dụng còn lại …


----------



## giaoducso (12/10/20)

1 - UPS Offline loại công suất nhỏ, lớn nhất chỉ đến 2KVA, UPS được sử dụng sóng Sine mô phỏng nên ít bị nóng, và không gây hư hao thiết bị so với một số thiết bị khác sử dụng sóng vuông. Dòng Offline được sử dụng chủ yếu cho các PC, Modem Wifi, Camera online…


----------



## giaoducso (13/10/20)

Các sản phẩm UPS Line Interactive sử dụng nguồn điện đầu ra là sóng Sin chuẩn nên rất đảm bảo các thiết bị có động cơ như Máy in, Cửa cuốn, Thang máy…Và các loại thiết bị có động cơ. Dạng sóng Sine chuẩn tăng tuổi thọ cho động cơ và vận hành em ái


----------



## giaoducso (14/10/20)

Dòng sản phẩm UPS Online: Không có thời gian chuyển mạch mà tự trong UPS luôn tạo ra một dòng điện sạch có sẵn, dòng Online được dùng cho các thiệt bị cao cấp như Server, Thiết bị Y tế, Máy phân tích nghiên cứu khoa học công nghệ cao. Khi sử dụng dòng Online của Ares chấm dứt nỗi lo mất điện lưới


----------



## giaoducso (16/10/20)

Dòng UPS Inverter: Dòng UPS dùng ắc quy ngoài, Inverter được hiểu như bộ xạc công suất lớn, sử dụng sóng Sine chuẩn, dùng tốt cho các thiết bị sử dụng Motor, Các thiết bị ghi hình, hoặc các thiết bị cần thời gian sử dụng dài ngày khi không có điện lưới.


----------



## giaoducso (21/10/20)

UPS Ares tất cả các dòng đều tương thích Máy phát điện. Khi bắt đầu sử dụng chỉ cần bấm một lần duy nhất sau đó UPS sẽ tự động làm tất cả mọi việc


----------



## giaoducso (22/10/20)

UPS Offline loại công suất nhỏ, lớn nhất chỉ đến 2KVA, UPS được sử dụng sóng Sine mô phỏng nên ít bị nóng, và không gây hư hao thiết bị so với một số thiết bị khác sử dụng sóng vuông. Dòng Offline được sử dụng chủ yếu cho các PC, Modem Wifi, Camera online…


----------



## giaoducso (26/10/20)

Quý khách hàng quan tâm hoặc cần tư vấn cụ thể cho từng dòng máy, hoặc cần dùng UPS nào cho dòng sản phẩm gì, thời gian cần lưu bao lâu hoặc với thiết bị đó nên dùng UPS nào thì chạy được. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi tư vấn chuẩn và chính xác nhất


----------



## giaoducso (28/10/20)

Sản phẩm thông minh: Tất các các Model của Ares đều có cổng USB kết nói với PC (kể cả dòng Offline) nhằm quản lý nguồn điện các thông tin cần thiết như: đang sử dụng điện lưới hay điện của UPS và thời gian sử dụng còn lại


----------



## giaoducso (30/10/20)

Các sản phẩm UPS Line Interactive sử dụng nguồn điện đầu ra là sóng Sin chuẩn nên rất đảm bảo các thiết bị có động cơ như Máy in, Cửa cuốn, Thang máy…Và các loại thiết bị có động cơ. Dạng sóng Sine chuẩn tăng tuổi thọ cho động cơ và vận hành em ái


----------



## giaoducso (2/11/20)

Dòng UPS Inverter: Dòng UPS dùng ắc quy ngoài, Inverter được hiểu như bộ xạc công suất lớn, sử dụng sóng Sine chuẩn, dùng tốt cho các thiết bị sử dụng Motor, Các thiết bị ghi hình, hoặc các thiết bị cần thời gian sử dụng dài ngày khi không có điện lưới.


----------



## giaoducso (3/11/20)

đội ngũ kỹ thuật chuyên ngành, tận tâm và có tâm. Tất cả các thông số kỹ thuật được công bố trên từng sản phẩm đều là THẬT 100%


----------



## giaoducso (8/12/20)

Sản phẩm thông minh: Tất các các Model của Ares đều có cổng USB kết nói với PC (kể cả dòng Offline) nhằm quản lý nguồn điện các thông tin cần thiết như: đang sử dụng điện lưới hay điện của UPS và thời gian sử dụng còn lại … UPS Ares tất cả các dòng đều tương thích Máy phát điện. Khi bắt đầu sử dụng chỉ cần bấm một lần duy nhất sau đó UPS sẽ tự động làm tất cả mọi việc


----------



## giaoducso (12/12/20)

Các sản phẩm UPS Line Interactive sử dụng nguồn điện đầu ra là sóng Sin chuẩn nên rất đảm bảo các thiết bị có động cơ như Máy in, Cửa cuốn, Thang máy…Và các loại thiết bị có động cơ. Dạng sóng Sine chuẩn tăng tuổi thọ cho động cơ và vận hành em ái


----------



## giaoducso (12/12/20)

Các sản phẩm UPS Line Interactive sử dụng nguồn điện đầu ra là sóng Sin chuẩn nên rất đảm bảo các thiết bị có động cơ như Máy in, Cửa cuốn, Thang máy…Và các loại thiết bị có động cơ. Dạng sóng Sine chuẩn tăng tuổi thọ cho động cơ và vận hành em ái


----------



## giaoducso (17/2/21)

UPS Ares Việt Nam kính chúc Quý khách năm mới tài lộc, thành công và Vạn sự như ý!


----------



## giaoducso (24/5/21)

Đặc biệt UPS Ares có chức năng Ổn áp và Ổn tần tự động mà một số hãng khác không có. Tính đến thời điểm này UPS Ares là sản phẩm có chất lượng tốt nhất, thời gian sử dụng lâu nhất so với các dòng sản phẩm tương đương của một số hãng khác trên thị tường VN.


----------

